# Has Anyone Been to Grizzly Warehouse in Bellingham, Washington?



## CalgaryPT (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi everyone. I'm retired now, with some time on my hands.

I've always wanted to go to the Grizzly Tools Warehouse in Bellingham, WA, just across the BC border.  I'm in Calgary, and I don't have anything specific to buy, but after years of looking at their catalog online (long before they lifted their "non-compete clause" with Busy Bee Tools in Canada), I have always wanted to make the trip just to gawk and see firsthand what they have (maybe even arrange an interview with a Grizzly representative) and perhaps share gas money with someone who also wants to go?

I have no timeframe...and I'm just wondering out-loud..._dreaming of tools_......4 Jaw Chucks......End Mills...Dial Indicators...Slip Rolls...Press Brakes...Jessica Alba....WAIT—how did she creep into this thread??????

Has anyone been there? Online the store looks impressive at 200,000 sq feet (although <half of the Missouri facility), so I am curious if anyone has seen it, and what your impressions are? *Is it worth the trip?* I know they aren't a manufacturer (just an importer) and the tour wouldn't be like my favourite LittleMachineShop tour of Chinese manufacturing plants—but hey, I'll bet we could get some good intel for forum members if we called ahead and set up some coffee chats with Grizzly exec's!

Any thoughts? Again, no timetable...just fishing for interest.


----------



## Johnwa (Sep 7, 2016)

I was there 5 or 6 years ago.  We were in Vancouver and the family wanted to do some US shopping.  It's worth a visit if you're in the area but I'm not sure I'd make a special trip.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks. I have some friends in Langley, so maybe I will combine the visit. Cheers.


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 11, 2016)

I was there last summer - spent more than I planned (obviously)...  If I had a trailer I could have gotten a smokin' deal on a milling machine, (floor model)!


----------



## John Conroy (Sep 11, 2016)

I go in there every time I visit my daughter in Vancouver. It's worth the drive for sure if you are in the area.

John


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks all for your feedback. I do plan to go there soon. I'm a tad worried I'll buy too much—I've got no shop space left


----------



## John Conroy (Sep 11, 2016)

I only go when driving my wife's compact SUV, never with my pick-up! Pretty much limits my shopping options.


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 11, 2016)

I went in a Mazda 3 , with 3 occupants...  Still spent too much, but (sigh) no new mill!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 11, 2016)

No idea why I checked this, but according to the World Bank, Canada has the 9th lowest Population density (people per sq. km of land area) in the world. Yet I still can't find space for a full sized knee mill and gantry crane on my property. Something is clearly wrong here.


----------



## kylemp (Sep 12, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> No idea why I checked this, but according to the World Bank, Canada has the 9th lowest Population density (people per sq. km of land area) in the world. Yet I still can't find space for a full sized knee mill and gantry crane on my property. Something is clearly wrong here.


You could move to the places in Canada that make that true.. Like Saskatchewan, the Yukon, NWT, etc. Then you'd be able to have space for cheap. But then you'd be in one of those places..


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 12, 2016)

When I was younger (much) I travelled across Canada by bus. I went through Sask. It was nice. I saw their tree.


----------



## kylemp (Sep 12, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> When I was younger (much) I travelled across Canada by bus. I went through Sask. It was nice. I saw their tree.


I heard that was a myth.. That they have a tree..


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 12, 2016)

kylemp said:


> I heard that was a myth.. That they have a tree..


We're both going to get beat up by RR fans with watermelons on their heads if we're not careful. I hope they're metalworkers at least. Watermelons..Monty Python Tin Hats...just sayin...


----------



## kylemp (Sep 12, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> We're both going to get beat up by RR fans with watermelons on their heads if we're not careful. I hope they're metalworkers at least.


Just hide behind a hill, or a tree..


----------



## Jimbojones (Sep 17, 2016)

I did a visit to Grizzly showroom; like many others, was giddy to get there and I planned a stop-by on the way to Van. Island.

Have to say I was glad I used my own eyes but for not the reasons I expected:
1) not nearly the amount of metalworking equipment I thought there would be on display; much more woodworking
2) poor (non-existant?) customer service on the sale floor.  Had to hunt staff down who then had difficulty answering questions
3) wanted to check out their lathes.  House brands ones had too much play in almost every aspect and even the Soutbends (which, btw...Grizzly owns the brand and gets China to bang them out) were a disappointment
4)  tooling was only par with run-of-the-mill imports. Didn't see much that I would call high quality at any price point
5) found out that some of the items they listed as HSS in their catalog, weren't (after talking to their staff)

Yup...I travelled all that way and bought NOTHING.  Guess it was better than ordering it from here and being disappointed when it arrived.


----------



## kylemp (Sep 17, 2016)

Sounds like Every time I've went to kms.


----------



## Jimbojones (Sep 17, 2016)

KMS = yup.

Went looking for 5 items this week (2 on sale, 3 non....all regular stock).  Had NONE in stock..all had to be backordered

To add insult, they called today to say 'your order is in' and I've been fooled by this before so I asked 'are ALL 5 items in?!?"
"Um...no...but I have 1 of them"

Like I want to make a total of 6 trips since they cant get their act together.  I've tried soooo hard to like that place but the shenanigans appear to be neverending <read: circus>


----------



## Dogpounder (Oct 15, 2016)

I have to agree with you jimbo, KMS is 2 hours away and everytime I go there to get something they claimed they have:  oh sorry that person doesn't know or care if its in stock. So drove to busy bee and bought the 2000$ bandsaw there. Gotta love the big city!


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 15, 2016)

Dogpounder, did you get the CX101?


----------



## Dogpounder (Oct 16, 2016)

I got the CX 100, mostly to be used a resaw for timber work that I do quite a lot of. I have used it to rip down Aluminum as well. Its under powered for timber work but plows through any 2X lumber. Hard to set up and everytime I change blades it takes quite awhile to get it aligned again and running true. I am not impressed with the adjustment system for the top wheel on the saw. It's very haphazard and hard to adjust. Its on my list to make it right someday.


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm sure mine has the same system, but  since I haven't needed to use it for tracking, it has been fine for the blade tension bit...  At least the ball bearing guides seem to be very solid...  I've been working on it to improve it - even with its weight I found it tippy, so I made bars to widen its base out 5" per side - makes it a lot more stable.


----------



## Dogpounder (Oct 17, 2016)

Good thought on the tippy-ness of it. I've bolted mine to the floor for now , makes it a bitch to move.


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 17, 2016)

I have to move almost everything in my shop.  Saw, sander, bandsaws all on wheels...


----------



## 4Jawbilly (Oct 17, 2017)

Been numerous Times to Grizzly in Bellingham and never ever disapointet. It pays to be organized so I keep a running list of stuff I want to aquire, look it up in their Hardcover Cataloge long before I travel and then hit Grizzly usually on the way back from other Business in the States.  Busy Bee in Vancouver is also OK but does not have the selection Grizzly does.  KMS I have not bought much from but I remember the prices where not so hot. Remember I am just a Hobby Machinist so perhaps my standarts are lower compare to others. My Sohn in Law runs a high production Machine Shop with CNC Machines and would not touch Grizzly and/or Bussy Bee Tools with a 10ft. pole.

Cheers


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 17, 2017)

As a general rule I try to save up for what I need and buy brands that a pro would use. Beverly, Tennsmith, Kalamazoo, Miller, etc. I am still a hobby guy but am retired now and can wait until I save up enough because I am not on a project deadline. My theory is when I die or downsize there will always be a market for the good stuff so I will get some money back (probably not if I die). 

Having said this, I do have some cheaper stuff. I few years ago I needed a 12 shear quickly. They were on sale at Busy Bee so I took a chance. So far I love it, and it cuts to the promised spec.


----------



## PeterT (Oct 18, 2017)

I've always wondered about KBC in Delta BC. Do they have many of the machines on the floor to look at or is that location more an order taking / warehouse?


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 18, 2017)

They have a small show room, but I've only seen a 12" lathe in it, and a few small floor mounted power tools.  Otherwise, just a counter deal.


----------

